# Shimano Stella vs. Daiwa Exist , oder was reist mich vom Hocker ?



## Grundel König (1. August 2015)

Hy Boardgemeinde,

normal sollte ich mich erstmal vorstellen. Was die meisten von Euch beim ersten Beitrag auch erwarten, doch das habe ich glaube ich schon im Jahre 2004 gemacht, unter dem Nick  "RoterAdler" (such Funktion quälen). Nach einer längerer Angel Pause neuer Email usw. habe ich mich kurzum neu angemeldet wie auch immer.

Da ich zum Geräte Fetischisten geworden bin oder schon immer eigentlich einer war. Stellt sich für mich die Frage (wie in der Überschrift schon angedeutet) Was taugt mehr und ist sein Geld (besser angelegt) wert.

Hierzu möchte ich Euch mal meine Rollen vorstellen (hier geht es nur um Rollen) und meine Persönlichen Erfahrungen dazu bisher war ich Shimano Liebhaber aber denke das wird sich ändern. 

Billig Rollen zwischen durch : alle entsorgt

2004 eine TwinPower MGS 3000 gekauft. Ich weis gar nicht wie viele KM diese Rolle seidenweich eingekurbelt hat. Schnurverlegung ist wunderbar. Einsatz erst nur Süßwasser dann auch mal Spinnen in der Nordsee. Noch 100% Einsatzbereit nur der Lauf wird so langsam immer rauer.Schnur : erst mono dann geflochtene 

2005 eine TwinPower 4000FA Schnurverlegung musste mit den Scheiben von Neuheit etwas korrigiert werden. Halte die Rolle für nichts "was mich vom Hocker reist" besonderes. Einsatz ist nur selten, meist Salzwasser Pilken. Schnur: geflochtene.

2014 eine TwinPower 2500 CI4 neu von Privat gekauft (keine Garantie). Einmal gedreht und fest. Vorbesitzer hat wohl die Rotor Mutter nachgezogen..... Getriebe war Schrott. Bei einem Shimano Händler die nötigen Ritzel nachbestellt und nach ca. 4 Wochen die hälfte davon erhalten ........... der Rest ist nicht mehr lieferbar |uhoh: also Rolle ist fischbar aber kein ruhiger Lauf .... Nie am Wasser gehabt.

2015 eine Sustain 5000 FG schöner Lauf im Neuzustand leider ist die Mutter des Rotor auch nicht mit der Blechschraube gesichert also jede Menge Spiel im Rotor nach ein paar mal fischen ( Glück gehabt das mir das Ding nicht im Drill runter gesprungen ist). Hätte Shimano mal ein 10er Ringschlüssel mitliefern sollen oder solche wichtigen Bauteile sichern sollen. Schnur Geflochtene . Schweres Spinnen oder Karpfen angeln. 

2015 eine Stella 2015 FI : ein Traum bissel Gummifisch am Rhein und der Schnurfangbügel schließt nicht mehr richtig .......... Eingeschickt und 14 Tage Später alles wieder OK. Wunderschöner weicher Lauf und wunderbare Schnurverlegung. Es sind wirklich weitere würfe möglich und die Rolle passt wirklich perfekt zu meiner Illex Artist. Bisher keine weiteren Probleme gehabt.







Da ich keine 10 Ruten mit 10 Rollen bestücken muß sondern lieber immer eine handvoll ausgesuchte Ruten mit immer den mir gefallenden Rollen bestücken möchte. Spiele ich ganz Stark mit dem Gedanken mir eine Daiwa Exist 3000 Modell anzuschaffen. 
Was man so liest hat dieses Modell im Run gegen Shimano den Kopf etwas weiter vorn.

Ich weis es kann noch keine Langzeit Erfahrungen geben aber sagt mal was dazu, hier im Umkreis gibt es leider keinen Händler der solche Geräte zur Ansicht rumliegen hat, das man mal einen Eindruck bekommt. 

Grüße


----------



## chris1974 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Shimano Stella vs. Daiwa Exist , oder was reist mich vom Hocker ?*

Mein altes und neues Modell der Exist gingen bei eBay über den Tisch und die Morethan 3012 steht aktuell zum Verkauf, weil ich vom Lauf enttäuscht war. Meine Stellas laufen "besser" als und "satter" als die Exist bzw. Morethan, was meines Erachtens auch daran liegt, dass Daiwa den Kurbelknauf mit nur einem Kugellager und einer Plastikbuchse ausstattet.
Die einzige Daiwa die ich momentan noch nutze und von der ich wirklich überzeugt bin, ist das aktuelle Modell der 4000 Saltiga.


----------



## pike-81 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Shimano Stella vs. Daiwa Exist , oder was reist mich vom Hocker ?*

Moinsen!
Da gibt es doch schon einen Endlos-Thread, der belebt werden sollte:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=113930
Persönlich stehe ich auf Shimano. 
Da will ich auch ungerne wechseln. 
Wozu auch, wenn ich zufrieden bin. 
Hochwertigstes Modell in meinem Rennstall ist die 
Stella 3000FE. 
Da habe ich nichts zum Meckern. 
Einzig die hohe Übersetzung ist Geschmacksache. 
Aber beim Forellenfischen im Fluß kommt sie mir sehr gelegen. 
Als Exoten habe ich noch eine Van Staal VM 150 zum Pilken im Einsatz. 
Da gibt es auch nichts auszusetzen. 
Allerdings eher ein schweres Arbeitstier, also eine andere Liga...
Petri


----------



## Jamdoumo (2. August 2015)

*AW: Shimano Stella vs. Daiwa Exist , oder was reist mich vom Hocker ?*

"Suchfunktion quälen"...und Highend Rollenthread finden!


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. August 2015)

*AW: Shimano Stella vs. Daiwa Exist , oder was reist mich vom Hocker ?*

Ich hab Stella, Exist und Morethan. Die neue Exist habe ich vor ein paar Tagen bekommen. "Out of the Box" das Beste, woran ich je gekurbelt habe.

Die Stella ist gut, aber meine musste (wie allerdings andere teuere Daiwas auch) schon zum Service. Meine ist nach nicht einmal einem jahr trocken gelaufen, sodass ich schon Öl und Schraubenzieher mit zum Angeln genommen habe.

Und ich habe die gleiche Geschichte von anderen Stella und TP Besitzern am Wasser gehört!

Meine, rein subjektive, Meinung: Exist >> Stella.

Achja, Sowohl alte Exist und Stella mussten zum Service. Daiwa hat den Service schnell und kostenlos gemacht. Gut, einmal dauerte es lange, weil auf ein Teil aus JP gewartet wurde.

Bei Shimano musste ich innerhalb des ersten Jahres Geld bezahlen (!!) [was ich dann gemacht habe, da ich mit dem Händler gut kann und die auch nicht wussten, was Shimano geritten hat] und als ich einmal mit Shimano Vetretern über das Problem gesprochen habe, wurde ich arrogant, unfreundlich und von oben herab von denen behandelt.

Sowas ist mir vorher auch noch nicht passiert und für mich ein absoluter Grund, die Firma Shimano zu meiden.


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. August 2015)

*AW: Shimano Stella vs. Daiwa Exist , oder was reist mich vom Hocker ?*

Noch eine Anmerkung zu den Knobs: Das ist das einzige, was mich bei Daiwa stört, das dort auch 600 Euro Rollen Spiel im Knob haben. Ein absolutes unding. Daher jede Rolle anschauen. Bei meinen hatte ich überall Glück, aber bei meinem Händler liegt noch eine MT mit heftigem Kurbelspiel. Geht garnicht.

Und nun Shimano...bei meiner Stella hatte ich an der Küste schon 2x ein Sandkorn in den Knob bekommen. Dann ist so ein Angeltag auch beendet, wenn man kein Schraubenzieher mit hat. Hab ich ja zum Glück, wegen dem regelmässigen Öl Nachkippen.

Sowas ist mir mit den Daiwas wiederrum noch nie passiert.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (2. August 2015)

*AW: Shimano Stella vs. Daiwa Exist , oder was reist mich vom Hocker ?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Noch eine Anmerkung zu den Knobs: Das ist das einzige, was mich bei Daiwa stört, das dort auch 600 Euro Rollen Spiel im Knob haben. Ein absolutes unding. Daher jede Rolle anschauen. Bei meinen hatte ich überall Glück, aber bei meinem Händler liegt noch eine MT mit heftigem Kurbelspiel. Geht garnicht.
> 
> Und nun Shimano...bei meiner Stella hatte ich an der Küste schon 2x ein Sandkorn in den Knob bekommen. Dann ist so ein Angeltag auch beendet, wenn man kein Schraubenzieher mit hat. Hab ich ja zum Glück, wegen dem regelmässigen Öl Nachkippen.
> 
> Sowas ist mir mit den Daiwas wiederrum noch nie passiert.




Aktuell leisten sich meiner Meinung nach beide Marken Böcke, die auf keine Kuhhaut passen.
Beide liefern nicht ab, was man für den Preis erwartet und Daiwa patzt seit einiger Zeit bei mehreren Modellen im Midrange - und Highendbereich. 
Mein Händler hat darauf gar damit reagiert, dass er Daiwa aus dem Programm schmeißt.
Selbst bin ich mit einer Caldia 2500 auf die Schnauze gefallen und mit einer Leih-/Testrolle meines Händlers(Daiwa  Certate 3000).
Kaffemühlenprobleme nach einem halben Jahr, Bremsenjittern im Drill, spiel in der Kurbel oder korodierte Lager, bei denen offensichtlich irgendwelche Metalle chemisch miteinander reagiert haben, Salze bildeten und so die Rolle lahme legten, => geht gar nicht, darf in der Preisklasse nicht gehäuft vorkommen, als Händler von sowas steht man da wie der Depp!

Shimano ist da nicht so krass, aber auch hier häufen sich die Fälle, wo man sagen muss, neee, neee, neeee, dafür zahle ich doch nicht >350€|bigeyes


----------



## Grundel König (5. August 2015)

*AW: Shimano Stella vs. Daiwa Exist , oder was reist mich vom Hocker ?*

Danke erstmal für Eure Antworten.

Mir ist klar das es über die aktuellen Modelle noch keine langzeit Erfahrungen geben kann. Aber hier ist mir leider schon wieder einiges klar geworden.

Meine Stella 2500FI Modell 2015 mußte nach dem zweiten Einsatz ( eigentlich das erste richtige Angeln) erstmal wieder zum Händler zurück geschickt werden, und war somit 14 Tage nicht Einsatzfähig. 



> Meine ist nach nicht einmal einem jahr trocken gelaufen, sodass ich schon Öl und Schraubenzieher mit zum Angeln genommen habe.


 
Die 2015er haben keine Ölschraube mehr wie die alten TW und Stellas . Die sind absolut wartungsfrei .......... Vielleicht sollen sie auch nur die Garantiezeit überleben ???? 



> Noch eine Anmerkung zu den Knobs: Das ist das einzige, was mich bei Daiwa stört, das dort auch 600 Euro Rollen Spiel im Knob haben. Ein absolutes unding. Daher jede Rolle anschauen. Bei meinen hatte ich überall Glück, aber bei meinem Händler liegt noch eine MT mit heftigem Kurbelspiel. Geht garnicht.



Und sowas meine ich ............

TW 2500 CI4 nicht mehr alle Ersatzteile lieferbar ???? Was soll das ? Wie sprechen hier ja nicht gerade von einem Oldtimer.



> Aktuell leisten sich meiner Meinung nach beide Marken Böcke, die auf keine Kuhhaut passen.
> Beide liefern nicht ab, was man für den Preis erwartet und Daiwa patzt seit einiger Zeit bei mehreren Modellen im Midrange - und Highendbereich.



Und das macht mir Sorgen oder verunsichert mich persönlich solch ein Produkt wieder zu kaufen. In dieser Preisklasse erwarte ich eine einwandfreie Verarbeitung und vor allem eine hochwertige Endkontrolle.

Oder mein Beispiel mit der Sustain 5000FG . Kann man nach anziehen des richtigen Drehmoments der Rotormutter diese nicht sichern ?? Nein das kostet ja arbeit, man müßte ja eine 2er Blechschraube in den Rotor drehen ......... Lieber lässt man den Angler am Wasser den ganzen Rotor verlieren ........ Oder dieser checkt nach ein paar Würfen selber das ganze Gerät ......


Da es hier in der Gegend leider keinen Händler gibt der solche Rollen auf Lager hat. Muß ich mich auf die Internetshops verlassen.Und da kann man leider nicht Probekurbeln oder sich das ganze mal anschauen .........


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. August 2015)

*AW: Shimano Stella vs. Daiwa Exist , oder was reist mich vom Hocker ?*

Das trockenlaufen der alten Stella und das fehlen der Wartungsöffnung bei der Neuen gefallen mir auch nicht besonders.

Zu den Daiwa Knobs, es gibt durchaus auch Rollen die einen perfekten Knob haben. Ich hab mir meine angeschaut und alle 4 aus dem teuren Bereich haben kein Spiel. Aber man kann eben auch daneben greifen.

Bei Online Shops hast du ja das 14 Tägige Rückgaberecht. Aber auf hin und her schicken hat nun auch nicht jeder lust.

Also entweder 
- Online kaufen und evtl. zurückschicken.
- Oder den Wagen volltanken und zum nächsten Laden fahren. Auch wenn der +150 km entfernt ist. Nicht grade ein Traum, aber eine Option.
- Beim Händler bestellen, allerdings kann man dann auch in die Schei--e greifen.

Ich persönlich würde zur Not eine längere Fahrt in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## zandertex (31. August 2015)

*AW: Shimano Stella vs. Daiwa Exist , oder was reist mich vom Hocker ?*

hier mal ein schöner drill mit ner stella.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZCdBrj-bCY


----------



## DeralteSack (31. August 2015)

*AW: Shimano Stella vs. Daiwa Exist , oder was reist mich vom Hocker ?*

Schöner Drill!#6

Nur war die Stella scheinbar nicht gerade das richtige Werkzeug hierführ. Ich finde es schon schade, wenn so ne teure Rolle nach 2 Wochen Urlaub auseinanderfällt. Für weniger Geld gibt es robustere Rollen, die das wohl eher vertragen.
Dafür muss man ihr eins lassen, sie hat gut gekämpft!:q


----------



## Khaane (1. September 2015)

*AW: Shimano Stella vs. Daiwa Exist , oder was reist mich vom Hocker ?*

.......


----------



## Wollebre (1. September 2015)

*AW: Shimano Stella vs. Daiwa Exist , oder was reist mich vom Hocker ?*



Grundel König schrieb:


> Hy Boardgemeinde,
> 
> normal sollte ich mich erstmal vorstellen. Was die meisten von Euch beim ersten Beitrag auch erwarten, doch das habe ich glaube ich schon im Jahre 2004 gemacht, unter dem Nick "RoterAdler" (such Funktion quälen). Nach einer längerer Angel Pause neuer Email usw. habe ich mich kurzum neu angemeldet wie auch immer.
> 
> ...



Egal ob Shimano, Daiwa usw. Fast alle deren Rollen sind werksseitig mehr als mager gefettet/geölt. Positive Ausnahme sind die Saragosa SW und Spheros SW. Vermutlich sind Fett und Öl in Malaysia preiswerter als in Japan...
Jede neue Rolle überprüfe ich deshalb vor dem Ersteinsatz und fette/öle bei Bedarf nach. Dabei wird mit kontrolliert ob alle Schrauben usw. korrekt angezogen sind und in alle Schraubengewinde von Rollen aus Alu wird Fett gegen Korrosion gegeben. Als reiner Meeresangler früher zu viel Lehrgeld bezahlt.... 

Die sog. Wartungsöffnung in der SW-A Serie ist gedacht um Fett ins Getriebe zu sprühen und nicht um Öl reinzukippen. Bei der SW-B Serie auch abgeschafft. Vermutlich weil das Shimano Sprühfett nicht weltweit vertrieben wird. Weiterer Grund könnte sein das die Sprühflaschen beim Transport als Gefahrgut zu deklariert sind was den Transport verteuert. 
IN DAS GETRIEBE GEHÖRT NUR FETT!!!

Denke du wirst die richtige Entscheidung treffen.


----------



## chris1974 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Shimano Stella vs. Daiwa Exist , oder was reist mich vom Hocker ?*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNS7mkX5d9w
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJ_vBj-556g

Gibt von jedem Hersteller im "Highend-Bereich" ab und zu Defekte. Ist ein mechanisches Bauteil und kein Amboss. Wenn man natürlich eine einzig defekte 30000er Stella SW als Referenz nimmt, dann darf man natürlich keine Shimano kaufen.


----------



## chris1974 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Shimano Stella vs. Daiwa Exist , oder was reist mich vom Hocker ?*



Wollebre schrieb:


> IN DAS GETRIEBE GEHÖRT NUR FETT!!!


Meine Stella FA und zwei 2008er TwinPower PG bekommen seit jeher nur Öl und laufen noch immer einwandfrei (und das obwohl der Griff kaum noch vorhanden ist vom vielen Kurbeln).
Was den Mag-Seal-Abfall angeht, stimme ich Dir uneingeschränkt zu. Ich hab eine 4000er Saltige (2015er Modell) und eine 6000er Stella SW-B und da sind vom Lauf her Welten dazwischen. Und das obwohl sich die Saltiga "erst mal einlaufen muss".. anscheinend reichen 12 Wochen Spinnfischen nicht dafür ^^


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. September 2015)

*AW: Shimano Stella vs. Daiwa Exist , oder was reist mich vom Hocker ?*



chris1974 schrieb:


> Meine Stella FA und zwei 2008er TwinPower PG bekommen seit jeher nur Öl und laufen noch immer einwandfrei (und das obwohl der Griff kaum noch vorhanden ist vom vielen Kurbeln).


Vielleicht war in deinen soviel Fett ab Werk, dass du immer wieder die Verdunstung durch Nachölen verdünnen kannst? 

Ich habe noch jede Rolle im Lauf merklich verbessern können, ob nun nietnagelneu oder voll durchgenüdelt kratzig oder geradezu verbogen, eine Frage des Anspruches, ob wirklich seidenglatt ohne jedes anstoßen und klackern.

Die Geschichten von schon beim ersten Schnuraufspulen oder einmal kräftig ein 5er Spinner eingeholt kratzig gewordenen Rollen, gerne auch Twinpowers, sind ja kein Märchen. 

Beim "Fett was ins Getriebe gehört", ist die passende Viskosität oder Preisklasse eben auch wichtig, passend zur Art und Tolerenzen der Rollengetriebe.
Richtig gute Schmiersachen kosten auch wie überall auch richtig was, auch 3stellige Beträg für eine Tube gibt es. |uhoh:

Sehr preisgünstig und gut geht meist nur mit selbermischen aus kompatiblen Ölen und Fetten.


----------



## chris1974 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Shimano Stella vs. Daiwa Exist , oder was reist mich vom Hocker ?*

Meine TwinPower FA habe ich auch nie gefettet und über Jahre hinweg gefischt. Verwendet habe ich zuerst das Öl das dabei war und dann Leichtlauföl aus der Tankstelle.
Wenn das Kugellager eines Schnurlaufröllchens bereits beim ersten Aufspulen der Schnur oder Einholen eines Köders kracht, dann ist das nichts was man selbst behebt, sondern reklamiert.

Apropos Mag-Seal.. heute nachgefragt: Die Wartung einer 4000er Saltiga kostet 140€. Ist also günstiger das Geld zur Seite zu legen, sie nach vier Jahren zu verkaufen und sich dann eine neue Rolle samt Schnur zuzulegen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. September 2015)

*AW: Shimano Stella vs. Daiwa Exist , oder was reist mich vom Hocker ?*



chris1974 schrieb:


> Wenn das Kugellager eines Schnurlaufröllchens bereits beim ersten Aufspulen der Schnur oder Einholen eines Köders kracht,


Ist ja eher, dass das Getriebe teilweise schmierfrei wird durch hohen Druck und dann dauerhaft kratzt.

So in der schwereren Liga schaffe ich jede bis 4000er Wormshaftrolle in kaum einer halben Stunde "durch"-zuangeln, sofern sie nur werksgeschmiert ist! :m


----------



## sam1000-0 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Shimano Stella vs. Daiwa Exist , oder was reist mich vom Hocker ?*

Die Schmieröffnung benutze ich gar nicht.
Dafür werden meine Rollen im Winter zerlegt und
gereinigt mit Leichtbenzin(ich glaub das ist Kerosin),
anschließend gefettet mit Rollenfett von Balzer.Ist ein
Tubenfett das ich mal vor 15 Jahren gekauft habe.
Am Laufröllchen benutze ich das mitgelieferte Öl von
Shimano,etwa 3-4 mal im Jahr.
Habe 4 Seidos die ich selber warte seit mehreren Jahren
und die laufen immer noch ganz gut.
Wieso sollte das bei einer Stella anders sein?


----------



## chris1974 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Shimano Stella vs. Daiwa Exist , oder was reist mich vom Hocker ?*

Wer sagt das es bei einer Stella anders ist bzw. sein soll?


----------



## RayZero (2. September 2015)

*AW: Shimano Stella vs. Daiwa Exist , oder was reist mich vom Hocker ?*



Wollebre schrieb:


> IN DAS GETRIEBE GEHÖRT NUR FETT!!!




Hallo Wollebre,

ich bin ein ziemlicher "Schisser" wenns ums Rollenwarten geht. Liegt wohl daran, dass ich meistens Rollen um die 150 bis 200€ von Shimano und Daiwa fische und ich diese einfach nicht durch falsches Zusammenbauen kaputt machen möchte....

Deswegen war die Shimano Wartungsöffnung für mich immer was tolles, denn da kann ich auch als "DAU" zumindest ein bisschen was für die Rolle tun. Allerdings habe ich da immer das von Shimano mitgelieferte Bantam Oil benutzt -> http://www.anglerzentrale24.de/epag...no-Bantam-Oil&ViewAction=ViewProductViaPortal .

Und zwar tröpfel ich alle 3-4 Angeltage 2-3 Tropfen in die Wartungsöffnung. Jetzt sagst du, ins Getriebe gehört nur Fett ...

Frage 1: Schadet das Öl sogar dem Getriebe?
Frage 2: Gibt es alternatives Sprühfett zum original Shimano-Sprühfett dass ich ohne Bedenken nutzen kann?
Frage 3: Ist es besser gar nichts in die Wartungsöffnung zu Sprühen, wenn man kein Fett hat?

Danke


----------



## Bleizange (2. September 2015)

*AW: Shimano Stella vs. Daiwa Exist , oder was reist mich vom Hocker ?*

Hallo,

mal was zum Thema Getriebe fetten oder ölen.

Ich habe mal eine Rolle von Shimano (unteres Preissegment) komplett entfettet und dann nur geölt. Das Ding lief sogar leichter. Aber: Das Öl lief dann aus dem Gehäuse, da es keine spezielle Gummidichtungen etc. gab und  die Greäuschentwicklung war auch nicht ohne. Die Getriebe fette ich seither ausschließlich mit säure- und harzfreiem Fett. Öl bekommen Lager und Achse.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. September 2015)

*AW: Shimano Stella vs. Daiwa Exist , oder was reist mich vom Hocker ?*

Mache ich irgendwas falsch??

Stella 4000FD seit 2,5 Jahren Gummifischangeln im Rhein & in der Mosel: störungsfrei, einmal Wartung nach kanpp zwei Jahren, einmal gefettet. Störungsfrei
Daiwa Ballistic 3000: seit 2,5 Jahren Gummifischangeln vom Boot und Schleppfischen: einmal Wartung und jetzt nach 6 Monaten wieder leicht gefettet, störungsfrei.
Daiwa Theory 2508: seit einem Jahr Wobblerfischen und schleppen mit Wobblern bis ca. 12cm: Störungsfrei.

Grundsätzlich rate ich davon ab, Rollen innerhalb der Garantiezeit selbst zu öffnen - Daiwa und Shimano "merkt" das... Ich habe regelmäßig damit zu tun und bekomme immer wieder mal die Meldung das ein Kunde da selbst Hand angelegt hat.

Ich denke das irgendwann mal Schluss ist mit "High End"... Immer leichter kann keine Lösung sein, zumal die Werkstoffe ja auch oftmals spröder werden.


----------



## DeralteSack (2. September 2015)

*AW: Shimano Stella vs. Daiwa Exist , oder was reist mich vom Hocker ?*

Ich hatte hier vor einiger Zeit auch einmal die Frage gestellt, da ich eine alte Shimano habe, die ich generalüberholen wollte.
Damals hatte ich einige gute Ratschläge zum Thema Fetten erhalten.

Meine alten Rollen habe ich früher immer nur mit Balistol eingesprüht (innen und außen). So hatte mein Händler es mir empfohlen. Die Dinger funktionieren auch 15 Jahre später immer noch und die Getriebe sehen sehr gut aus für ihr Alter. Ein geringer Verschleiß ist normal und dass sich irgendwann mal das Spiel zwischen zwei mechanischen Komponenten auf Grund materiellen Abriebs vergrößert ist ja wohl normal.
Heute verwende ich bei meinen neueren Rollen fürs Röllchen und Schaft Reel-X Öl und bei einigen habe auch da passende Fett ins Getriebe getan, wo ein kleines Häufchen nötig war.
Am Besten finde ich dennoch meine alten Rollen mit Calms als Fett und Balistol als Öl.

Bei Rollen innerhalb der Garantiezeit verwende ich das mitgelieferte Zeug.
Leider gibt es bei Spro und auch Shimano ja nix mehr dabei. Auch hier wird gespart. Bei Shimano verwende ich noch die org. Tropfen die ich noch von einer anderen Rolle habe.


----------

